# [Regular Season Game 36] Houston Rockets at Philadelphia 76ers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(21-14)/(13-20)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, January 6, 7:00 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Wafer / McGrady / Scola / Yao*














































*Miller / Green / Iguodala / Young / Dalembert*


_*Preview*_


> After a lackluster game, the Houston Rockets insist their fire has returned. They'd also like to get two of their best players back.
> 
> With the status of Tracy McGrady and Ron Artest uncertain, the Rockets look to avoid losing five straight road games for the first time in more than four years when they face the struggling Philadelphia 76ers on Tuesday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Barry in the starting lineup? Great!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

T-Mac better show up tonight. I don't care if he struggles with a 6/17 game, but for the love of God please give it your all. Even Head busts his *** out there during a 1/7, 4TO performance.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Barry in the starting lineup? Great!


I just went with last game' starting lineup, but with Tracy instead of Wafer. I don't know who's starting.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think we've only played one game with all the main guys on at the same time and that was the Cavs game where we got mugged.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We lose this, I think Rocket fans are going to demand blood.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We are playing the one team that has underperformed more than us.

WOW Brand's injury run is worse than TMACs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We just can't lose this game.:sparta:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Everyone needs to step up this game.

Whats the lineup?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao
Scola
TMAC
Wafer
Alston


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice start by TMAC> He took it to the rim love to see that.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice AND1 for TMAC> Getting to the rim I am loving this.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS TMAC had the first 6 points. We should have looked to him there.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Considering how well Wafer is playing, will Ron Ron play more minutes at the PF?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I like how TMAC has been playing. Yao really needs to make those baskets in close.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hate it when TMAC starts jacking up jumpers.
He is so talented why doesnt he use that talent.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Sixers coming back now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I thought Brooks could dunk................


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn we have gone missing.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

19-9 in the 2nd Q............ to the Sixers


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Scola or Yao must always be in so someone who can post up is on the floor.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice comeback after Yao & Scola came on.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Man Yao is gone/.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao needs to come off.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Yao needs to be benched. He's got the NBA2k gatorade cup.

We can't play D, can't rebound, missing assignments, etc.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao needs a rest. I dont know why Adelman doesnt control his minutes better.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Barry needs more minutes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn came back but they are in control now going into the 4thQ.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn. Terrible finish.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Terrible 3rd Q only 16 points.

I cant believe we dont score atleast 20 points a Q with the players we have.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Scola
Landry
Wafer
Barry
Alston

Start with that team.
Bring Yao & TMAC on with 7misn to go.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Why isnt Wafer on? He is our leading scorer.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

**** **** ****

We are getting run over in the 2nd half.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

This **** is disgraceful. The 76ers haven't done **** all year but all of a sudden they're playing like an Eastern conference finalist.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Scola is the man/


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If we are gonna comeback its going to be because of Scola.

PS in the 3rd we had Rafer & Aaron out there two guys playing terribly, which takes minutes away from Barry Wafer & TMAC. Why the hell would you do that??????


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Barry
Wafer
McGrady
Landry
Scola

That would be my lineup to finish it.,


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn that shoulda been a 3 point play.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wafer not getting minutes in the 4th is kinda wierd.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> This **** is disgraceful. The 76ers haven't done **** all year but all of a sudden they're playing like an Eastern conference finalist.


Yeah I dont understand that................


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

3 position game I dont think we have much chance


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

When it rains it pours, but for us it turns to a blizzard.

Once again Adelman with suspect rotations(not taking Yao out earlier).


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Brooks is 1 from 10 but still in the game............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Barry should play the point.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS Wafer 14 points in 22 mins cant make it onto the court for the 4th apoparently................


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Aaron & Rafer are our two worst players in the rotation.

They should never be on the floor at the same time.
4-13 Rafer
1-11 Aaron

TMAC scored our first 6 points but only ended up with 14 going 5 of 15. 

Aaron TMAC & Rafer go 1 of 13 from 3 point land.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Meanwhile Wafer going 6 of 7 including 2 from 2 from downtown gets no minutes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS Scola 18 & 17 not bad .


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think if we had put the ball in Scola & Wafer's hands this game would have turned out better.

Barry should have run the point at the end there.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow 3 pages of all me..................................

Okat I got to go. I will watch the next Celtics game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

ugh


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If it makes us feel any better the Celtics lost as well.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Better effort from McGrady, Is ron playing tomorrow?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ron should be playing tommorrow. Damn I keep coming back to this I should be working.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Improved play by him yes but, not inspiring. I'm amazed he didn't have more fouls the way his guys kept blowing by him to the basket.

Says alot when Von Wafer and Luis Scola are your best two players. This team has lost it's defensive swagger.

We need to make a move. Mike Miller could be available since he is looking for a contract extension. Not saying we could have him resign him but, he still is under contract for one more season after this. I would cost us Battier and Head.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> This team has lost it's defensive swagger.


You're right. We used to fairly often keep teams below 85 points and 40% shooting. Part of the decline is probably due to a lack of emphasis -- the D hung there for a while after JVG left, but has been gradually disappearing. More than offense, defense is hugely impacted by coaching.

But it's also that Hayes' minutes have been taken by Landry, who is infinitely worse defensively. Also, Artest and Battier have missed games. You take those three guys away, and it's no surprise that the team drops a couple of levels defensively.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We're in deep trouble.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Hayes' minutes have been taken by Landry, who is infinitely worse defensively.


This raise a good question about Adleman's style of play. Rick is definitely more offensive minded. I wonder what this team could do if JVG were coaching?

As we all like to say, "Can you imagine" what this team would do if you had a healthy Artest, Battier, and TMac out on the floor at the same time and JVG as your coach?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

jdiggidy said:


> This raise a good question about Adleman's style of play. Rick is definitely more offensive minded. I wonder what this team could do if JVG were coaching?
> 
> As we all like to say, "Can you imagine" what this team would do if you had a healthy Artest, Battier, and TMac out on the floor at the same time and JVG as your coach?


What would JVG do with these players? I see them playing much better under a defensive minded coach than a offensive minded coach right now.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

If Adelman doesn't get us out of the 1st round, maybe we can bring Thibodeau back next year.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Daryl has done a great job bring in players but, this organization needs to figure out what it's identity is? Are we going to be an offensive team that plays a little D, a defensive team that plays a little O, or all offense, or all defense?

Figuring that out and then getting a coach and players in that can do what that coach wants is what this team needs. Our team is built more for defense that offense even though we aren't showing it right now. Our coach is more offensive minded than defensive minded.

Not saying we should get rid of Adleman but rather get players in here that suit his style of play. Not everyone on this teams fits his style.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Scola is our No1 PF and he deserves 32mins minimum a game so that means that Hayes and Landry will be struggling for minutes. What IU have found is Adelman doesnt like playing CHuck with Scola for whatever reason so Chucks minutes have been reduced. IF Artest starts getting more minutes at PF to make time for Battier Barry & Wafer then yes Hayes & Landry's minutes will be reduced even further.


----------

